

I will punch your business in the mouth for $2000 - byjess
http://lefthook.me/

======
greenyoda
OK, I'll critique your business, lefthook.me, for free:

1\. The "punch in the mouth" metaphor, violent images and vulgar language on
your web page might appeal to "bro" types, but not so much to others. My guess
is that you won't attract many female customers with this approach.

2\. "I will be your opponent" is a curious metaphor for someone who I'd be
hiring to help me. Most people would be looking for an ally, not an opponent,
in a consultant.

3\. I've never heard of you, so why should I believe that you know anything
about my business? You say that you're the creative director of a startup, but
that doesn't tell me anything unless I know that your startup is actually
successful - failed startups are a dime a dozen. $2,000 (let alone $15,000) is
a lot of money to spend on some guy on the web with no verifiable reputation.

~~~
byjess
That is a good critique, 'ppreciate it. Let me know if you need any design
related help in the future, happy to chat.

------
smt88
You promise to left-hook our businesses before the market does. How valuable
is a left-hook that doesn't come from customers?

One person doesn't know what the market wants before the market tells them.
Even Steve Jobs, considered the king of knowing what the market wants without
asking them, failed miserably at that game for years. VCs also constantly fail
at it, even though it's their professional.

This is essentially a pre-Lean pitch. Pass.

~~~
byjess
I don't predict what the market wants. I will just audit a site or product to
uncover UX/UI or other design/marketing issues before they end up as help
tickets.

